# kill 2 birds with one stone



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I posted about a wrench to turn oval handels on
ie: a Brass Craft stop, other handles on ie: boiler drains. Some replied about a Rigid Tool and taking out the metal inserts.
Over the week end there was talk about bending plastic with heat, to make a 1/2" offset.

It was only natural ... take a look!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pretty nifty Mr. Parr. :thumbup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> <Bringing this back>
> 
> This tool I have used 6 or seven times. It works great.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mr. Bill ,do I need to dig up a post you made that was removed?


----------

